# [Notifications] Facebook + Facebook Messenger



## miklhomme (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise depuis peu Facebook Messenger sur mon iphone car plus pratique pour suivre et réagir aux conversations.

Jai donc décoché les notifications de messages dans l'application Facebook et activé les notifications dans l'application Messenger.

Mais, je reçois toujours les notifications de message sur l'application Facebook.

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'avoir les notifications de messages sur l'application Messenger et les autres notifications sur l'application Facebook ?

Est ce que j'ai oublié une manipulation ?

Merci d'avance.

Mike


----------

